# The new beginnings of my 34



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey all
So with the encouragment of Anthony, I decided to go ahead and do an over haul of the saltwater. It has been neglected for many years, after a failed relationship. So here I am, trying to revive and relove it. 
Tank specifics
34 gallon solana tank
150 watt medal halide light
Hydor koralia smart wave 
And a new Nuvoskim DC midsize protein skimmer. 
So I have cleaned out most the water and am temporary storing all the live rock in a 10 gallon. Which will have a heater and powerhead in it soon. 
Im going to be adding fresh salt water into tank, to do a bit more syphoning as the water is so dirty right now. 
Ive got the powerheads and heater soaking in a viniger solution for now.
Lucking i only had 2 corals and a million bristle worms in the tank. 
Thought I would start a new tank journal as this is going to be my very own tank. Im also going to be getting rid of some of the live rock, i want it to be more open in there. Hopefully I can figure out how to stack it nicely. With out further adue, heres the beginings. 
First pic is tank before tear down. 























Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am done for the night. I completely filled the tank and will wait for all the debris to settle. Then tomorrow I will go in and suck it all out. Then try work on putting the live rock in again. I want to try make some kind of arch but am not really sure what I am doing. For the night both tanks have a heater and the main is getting circulated by the pump and the 10 gallon has two mini powerheads in there.























Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toppy (May 4, 2010)

That's a great looking tank. Looking forward to seeing how it all turns out.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, looking forward to your reboot of your sw tank.


----------



## besi.weda (Apr 19, 2019)

Yayyy! How is looking now?  I'm painting the back of my new one currently. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

So the dust settled and then i was reefing around in there again. I have no idea how to do a hardscape. Only thing I knew was i wanted a more open and minimalist look. 
Still pretty cloudy but this is what i came up with. 
And Anthony I have some live rock for you.






























Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## besi.weda (Apr 19, 2019)

OMG the start of your cave!!!! im so excited!!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, im kinda excited too. 
Plugged in the skimmer. Not to sure what the max water line is supposed to be on this one and cant find nothing online. Was way to deep in the back of the tank, so I put a canning jar in the back to prop it up.will need to think of a better solution later on. Seems to be skimming so far. 
















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Tried to PM you Anthony, your mail box is full. Wanted to let you know the Live rock is ready to go, if your still interested in trading. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I'll delete some old PM's 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Its been a couple of days with the new set up and having the skimmer going. Jyst transfered my 2 lone corals from the other tank. They seem to be settling in well. 
Im super excited now to keep adding corals and I may just try a shrimp again.
















Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## besi.weda (Apr 19, 2019)

It looks AMAZING 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Well its been a week and things are still looking good. I was planning to go slow and steady. However anyone who knows Anthony, knows he likes to throw you right in. 
Got quite a few new corals from him and a new baby. He is the teeny tinyest baby ever and so darn adorable. Everyone meet Azul, Azul meet everyone. Also got an anemone, I've always been way to scared to try one. Bonus, my scary green palys are coming back. I'm super please with the progress so far, just gonna see how things all fair for abit before getting anything else. Will probably glue the mushrooms to the rocks in the near future. Skimmer is also working like a charm, however gonna do a 5 gallon water change in a few days. Need to stay on top of them this time around.





































Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## besi.weda (Apr 19, 2019)

It looks SO AMAZING

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good so far. The rock looks like it's got some nice mature coralline algae on it; did you move it over from another tank? What do you have for lighting on there? Looks like it may be a MH maybe...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great. Glad those frags and macro algae are doing well in your tank.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

tredford8 said:


> Looking good so far. The rock looks like it's got some nice mature coralline algae on it; did you move it over from another tank? What do you have for lighting on there? Looks like it may be a MH maybe...


Hey Tredford8 I've had the tank running for about 7 years. Unfortunately i fell out of love and neglected it for about 4 years. So i did a complete overhaul on it. Took out a bunch of liverock, 90% water change and bought a new skimmer. Im so happy I did, its looking great so far. Just need to get another clown and a couple cardinals and my stocking will be complete. 
Its got a medal halide for now. However I told myself if I take good care of it, ill splurge and get a led light. 
Hopefully one day.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

It is looking good.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

O.C.D.

I may have a spare Phoenix 150w MH bulb in my spare fish stuff. If you want it to use for now, contact me and we'll work out a deal.

Anthony


----------

